# Cooler Master Stacker 832



## Darksaber (May 30, 2007)

The Cooler Master Stacker 832 is the company's biggest, baddest and by far most unique case. It is the third generation Stacker and has not only grown in overall dimensions but also has some very unique features. Screwless drive installation, mainboard tray and very quiet fans make this case perfect for high-end SLI or Crossfire systems.

*Show full review*


----------



## sol.fides (Jun 20, 2007)

*drool...*

So they finally got smart by protecting that plastic at the top front during shipping. It was a little disappointing to open my 830 and see those scratches.

This case fits 4x140mm fans on the side. May I suggest: http://www.aerocool.us/p-accessory/strameliner/streamliner.htm

I too have an Infinity and only 3 of the four available side fan slots can be filled. I took the fourth one and wired it with thin black picture frame mounting wire to the top exaust. The view from the top is much improved over the "why the heck did they leave it that way?" mount for the top fan.

The 4x3.5 inch drive case really only allows for great airflow over 2 drives so if you have any more I suggest buying another.
http://www.ncixus.com/products/13446/STB-3T4-E1/COOLERMASTER/


----------



## Wile E (Jun 20, 2007)

I have the 830 Evo in silver. The only difference between this and mine are the front door (the 830 Evo has a mesh cut-out, similar to the side panels), and of course the color. It's an absolutely great case.

A couple of things I wanted to point out:

One is that you can put the mobo tray on the other side as well, giving you a reverse-ATX setup.

Two is the side-panel fan bracket/door also has provisions for Cooler Master's optional Cross-flow fan.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 20, 2007)

Excellent review....
i guess it`s time to leave my Soprano..


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 20, 2007)

man, this thing makes me wanna dump my Antec Nine-Hundred and go this route ::drool::


----------



## Tomcat84 (Jun 23, 2007)

question:

i bought this case, gbot it yesterday, it isbeautiful! but: the comment about the scythe infinity not fitting with the fans in there. I'm considering buying a Scythe Mine rev B to cool my CPU (havent bought cpu cooler yet). It is supposed to be 10mm less tall than the Infinity, would this make it fit fine?



Also, with the side fans and the top fans, what would you guys suggest as far as intake or outtake of air for optimum airflow?

Thanks


----------



## Wile E (Jun 23, 2007)

Tomcat84 said:


> question:
> 
> i bought this case, gbot it yesterday, it isbeautiful! but: the comment about the scythe infinity not fitting with the fans in there. I'm considering buying a Scythe Mine rev B to cool my CPU (havent bought cpu cooler yet). It is supposed to be 10mm less tall than the Infinity, would this make it fit fine?
> 
> ...


For my 830 Evo (same thing, just a different door), I have 4 low speed ultra quiet 120mm fans in the side door, blowing in.

The stock rear fan blowing out (medium flow/speed). 

1 medium flow/speed 120mm in the top hole, blowing out.

My hard drive cage is mounted in the top 3 5-1/4" bays, with another medium speed fan mounted on it, blowing out.

In the bottom 3 5-1/4" bays, I have my 120mm rad, with an adjustable high speed fan blowing in.

I originally had an X1800XT in here, with an Accelero X2 cooler. It wouldn't fit with the fans in the door, at first. To gain some extra clearance with the fan door, I removed the tool-less fan mounts, and used screws to mount the fans directly to the door.


----------



## Tomcat84 (Jun 23, 2007)

BTW, a Tuniq Tower is larger than a Scythe Infinity isnt it? And as such wont fit in a Stacker 832?


----------



## Darksaber (Jun 23, 2007)

Tomcat84 said:


> BTW, a Tuniq Tower is larger than a Scythe Infinity isnt it? And as such wont fit in a Stacker 832?



Well the Mine Rev.B may fit, it is about 1.5cm shorter than the Infinity. You will probally manage to place the inner door over the CPU cooler, but may not be able to place a fan into the ones over the CPU.

Sorry that I cannot give you a more detailed response.

cheers
DS


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 1, 2007)

i wish i would have bought the stacker case and not the current one i have now!


----------



## quasar923 (Jul 1, 2007)

im getting this tm.  just to make freaksavior mad


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 1, 2007)

quasar923 said:


> im getting this tm.  just to make freaksavior mad



ARGG curse you quasar923!!!!!!


----------



## Zakarias (Feb 5, 2009)

quasar923 said:


> im getting this tm.  just to make freaksavior mad



bah, that's nothing


----------



## fenurch (Feb 7, 2009)

Zakarias said:


> bah, that's nothing



Necro-Poster. Die please, kthxbye


----------



## Zakarias (Feb 7, 2009)

ATZ said:


> Necro-Poster. Die please, kthxbye



Why should I die? Some are more fortunate than others


----------



## fenurch (Feb 8, 2009)

Zakarias said:


> Why should I die? Some are more fortunate than others



WTF? Why are you talking about being fortunate?
I insulted you because u posted in a thread that's been dead for ages.


----------



## Zakarias (Feb 8, 2009)

ATZ said:


> WTF? Why are you talking about being fortunate?
> I insulted you because u posted in a thread that's been dead for ages.



and you insluted me without any reason, talk about lowlife, I can post in any thread that I wan't without getting insulted, so get a life and move on


----------



## fenurch (Feb 8, 2009)

Zakarias said:


> and you insluted me without any reason, talk about lowlife, I can post in any thread that I wan't without getting insulted, so get a life and move on



A true retard. I thought they were extinct.


----------



## Zakarias (Feb 8, 2009)

ATZ said:


> A true retard. I thought they were extinct.



Who's really an r-tard? You're insulting me with no reason, not the other way around, so by insulting me you're insulting yourself. Glhf, who's the real r-tard? And what reason do you have to call me a retard? Do you know me personally? Do you know the definition of a retard?

Mental retardation is a generalized, triarchic disorder, characterized by subaverage cognitive functioning and deficits in two or more adaptive behaviors with onset before the age of 18. Once focused almost entirely on cognition, the definition now includes both a component relating to mental functioning and one relating to the individual's functional skills in their environment.


Don't get into a fight you can't win....


----------



## fenurch (Feb 8, 2009)

Zakarias said:


> Who's really an r-tard? You're insulting me with no reason, not the other way around, so by insulting me you're insulting yourself. Glhf, who's the real r-tard? And what reason do you have to call me a retard? Do you know me personally? Do you know the definition of a retard?
> 
> Mental retardation is a generalized, triarchic disorder, characterized by subaverage cognitive functioning and deficits in two or more adaptive behaviors with onset before the age of 18. Once focused almost entirely on cognition, the definition now includes both a component relating to mental functioning and one relating to the individual's functional skills in their environment.
> 
> ...



I'm not, you started it. You know the definition of a retard, good... you can now tell people what you're like


----------



## Zakarias (Feb 8, 2009)

ATZ said:


> I'm not, you started it. You know the definition of a retard, good... you can now tell people what you're like



I didn't start it, you did. So don't turn this around. Yes, I know the definition of a retard, you clearly don't. And no, I'm not a retard, but you strengthen the fact that you're nothing but a geek that can pick a fight on the web. That's so courageous. I admire you....


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 8, 2009)

guys dont argue or this thead will get locked. i dont think i have ever seen a reveiw get locked


----------

